# I need to get my funk on...



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Recommendations sil vou plait !

old ,new ,no matter


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Maceo Parker.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Maceo Parker.


oh hell yeah !

[video=youtube;7vn0w-zHwFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vn0w-zHwFw[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

[video=youtube;OPf0YbXqDm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPf0YbXqDm0[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

[video=youtube_share;4_iC0MyIykM]http://youtu.be/4_iC0MyIykM[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

[video=youtube_share;M4I26DnOnOk]http://youtu.be/M4I26DnOnOk[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rhb9o5CfDhg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhb9o5CfDhg[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

[video=youtube_share;p89EoJO15zs]http://youtu.be/p89EoJO15zs[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Another from the Bakerton Group, or Clutch without the singer...

[video=youtube;dTDKH-OdVXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTDKH-OdVXw[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

Jamiroquai

[video=youtube;KdKglCSnruo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdKglCSnruo[/video]

[video=youtube;G1ZG2eOtwa4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1ZG2eOtwa4[/video]

[video=youtube;o1Uph-p88kk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Uph-p88kk[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

One I thought of last night - the Average White Band. Being that I'm from Scotland, I'm still amazed this is a Scottish band!

[video=youtube;FnH_zwVmiuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnH_zwVmiuE[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Time for some Snarky Puppy? 
[video=youtube;eZBlRkF0-to]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZBlRkF0-to[/video]


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Some recent funky guitar for ya all.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF-kLy44Hls


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

shoretyus: I was going to post Snarky Puppy but figured I'd give my unending praise for them a little break!

More funk...

[video=youtube;5NV6Rdv1a3I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I[/video]

And something from Oakland:

[video=youtube;VUFxj59Fa9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUFxj59Fa9o[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

Oh who am I kidding THE WORLD NEEDS MORE SNARKY PUPPY! 

[video=youtube;L_XJ_s5IsQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XJ_s5IsQc[/video]

The solos in that will BLOW YOUR MIND!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lingus luv for sure... 

lets hear it for 'Nawlins

[video=youtube;A1Aoi8YhH1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1Aoi8YhH1o[/video]


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://mrsmusic.ca


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

some good stuff mentioned in here. holy smokes tower of power they'll tell you what hip is 

[video=youtube_share;VUFxj59Fa9o]http://youtu.be/VUFxj59Fa9o[/video]

warren haynes covers that song, and as much as i dig warren, he don't do it like they do. but anyhow my conscience will not allow me to come in here when no one mentioned james, or parliament. i know it's kinda cliche' but it didn't get that way by accident.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Great stuff guys! 
Some new stuff and some I knew previously.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Kandace Springs


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Rumour has it that this is a side project for a bunch of studio cats that want/need to remain anonymous. 

http://youtu.be/HhG2lBLCtdA




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

http://youtu.be/YEZAP8aigdM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Attack of the Weiner man? 
[video=youtube;bfa03u_7WfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfa03u_7WfE[/video]


Roryfan said:


> Rumour has it that this is a side project for a bunch of studio cats that want/need to remain anonymous.
> 
> http://youtu.be/HhG2lBLCtdA
> 
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some old school funk...
Curtis Mayfield
[video=youtube;6Z66wVo7uNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw[/video]
Don Covay
[video=youtube;akj9E2KAtCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akj9E2KAtCg[/video]
Rufus Thomas (whose songs all seem to have titles that are euphemisms for sex of one kind or another)
[video=youtube;0beiKRa9MDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0beiKRa9MDA[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Archie Bell and the Drells
[video=youtube;uN7vm-k-AaA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN7vm-k-AaA[/video]
JUnior Walker
[video=youtube;YnhI_ECOAK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnhI_ECOAK4[/video]
Johnny "Guitar" Watson
[video=youtube;3sYUthjyTb8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sYUthjyTb8[/video]


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Ain't Life A Bitch - Johnny "Guitar" Watson.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

guitar friendly crowd pleasers

[video=youtube;AoATQO82k-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoATQO82k-k[/video]

[video=youtube;37-yFGJngPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37-yFGJngPs[/video]

[video=youtube;PSe6uwKTkpw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSe6uwKTkpw[/video]


----------

